# Patience Running Out



## StillWantFun (May 15, 2015)

Thank You for letting me join your group. I might as well jump in. A common problem I know is a spouse that isn't interested in sex anymore. That would be my wife of 31 yrs. No interest at all. I don't want to cheat, but yet I would enjoy a sexual encounter with a women NSA. I met someone were this is possible, but should I do it?....Thanks


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What is "NSA"


----------



## StillWantFun (May 15, 2015)

No Strings Attached........Just sex


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

StillWantFun said:


> Thank You for letting me join your group. I might as well jump in. A common problem I know is a spouse that isn't interested in sex anymore. That would be my wife of 31 yrs. No interest at all. I don't want to cheat, but yet I would enjoy a sexual encounter with a women NSA. I met someone were this is possible, but should I do it?....Thanks


Has your wife always been uninterested or is that only in recent years?

But yeah...don't cheat. Cheating is bad.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

People here will not help you with advice on committing adultery. If NSA were instead to mean Nonliving Sexual Apparatus, well the that would be a much different story. 

Over in the men's clubhouse, there are often guys helping each other on all our clandestine robotic research projects we have going on in the basement/garage. 

Even big companies like Toshiba are in on this! Toshiba Japanese Geisha robot woman will sing, console and take care of you | Metro News I mean seriously, why would a robot be so darn attractive if it is really purposed solely for caring for elderly people???? This is just a clever way so Hurishimo can easily get over any public shame by claiming that he is buying this machine to care for his aging parents... yeah right!!!! Just watch the clip in that article and you know what all those guys are thinking!!!


----------

